# re:having a little trouble



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 10:23:55 -0500*
Thanks to everyone for responding to my s.o.s
I wish I could take part in this group but I don‘t receive anything that 
is not mailed to me directly. Not even my own messages to the list!
Here‘s to hoping that my ISP can figure this out,
Cheers,
Rob Ayres
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Thanks to everyone for responding to my 
s.o.s
I wish I could take part in this group but I 
don‘t receive
anything that is not mailed to me directly. Not even my own messages to 
the
list! 
Here‘s to hoping that my ISP can figure this
out,
Cheers,
Rob Ayres 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

